# Birchcliff Villas at Deerhurst



## Maple_Leaf (Jan 14, 2011)

I just read that Deerhurst Resort has been sold to Skyline Investments, the same company that owns Horseshoe Resort in Ontario.  Anyone have any thoughts on how the sale is going to impact owners at Birchcliff Villas?


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 14, 2011)

Maple_Leaf....here's the story from the Star a couple of days ago.  I know nothing more than what I've read, but will post if I hear something of interest.


http://www.moneyville.ca/article/920437--deerhurst-resort-sold-for-26-million


----------



## am1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Probably not much.  

The resort was picked up at a fraction of the last purchase price and improvements since.  Maybe they have ideas for the undeveloped land they speak about in the article.  

Great resort but the timeshare units could use an update.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 14, 2011)

am1 said:


> .
> 
> Great resort but the timeshare units could use an update.



Believe it or not, the timeshare units have been refurbished, with little coordination. 

Management wants to retain the Muskoka feel. Hence, although the furnishings are relatively new, the units don't have the upscale, modern look of the Marriotts, which we love. 

I think they could do a better job of decorating, even with the Muskoka theme, and I've added my input regularly for the past several years, to no avail.

Deerhurst is a wonderful resort overall, and the previous owners did a great job with all the money they spent on renovations.

I think that the new ownership will make the resort even better and Deerhurst will continue to be one of Ontario's premier destinations.


----------

